# Some of my S$it



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Twin turbo 388 SMALL BLOCK FORD
7.00 SEC. at 212+MPH


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i can buy that car for 7.00? WOW WHAT A DEAL!ILL TAKE IT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 31 2008, 12:40 PM~10778118
> *i can buy that car for 7.00? WOW WHAT A DEAL!ILL TAKE IT!!! :cheesy:
> *


 NOT for 7 more like $80,000 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well in that case ill pass.... :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

1/20 F-1


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Golf cart


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mustang Funy/Car










Dyno Don Pro/Stock


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SWEET STUFF BRO!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 31 2008, 01:31 PM~10778086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS BAADDD ASSSSSS$$$$!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Daily drivers 



















Friends Drag/Radial car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick shit! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i like the building next to the models. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome!! sweet ass rides, keep them comin!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 3 2008, 06:11 AM~10785760
> *awesome!! sweet ass rides, keep them comin!!!
> *


x2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 12:14 AM~10785355
> *i like the building next to the models. :biggrin:
> *


 Thats my Performance Garage i tray to take a photo later thank


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 12:14 AM~10785355
> *i like the building next to the models. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice stuff, and I love that Blue Stang.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10792597
> *Nice stuff, and I love that Blue Stang.
> *


 Then u will like this ones


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ford Truck









Pro/Stock under const.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My little boys builds

























Building one for my daughter


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am getting ready to build Mike Murillo's 89 twin turbo notch as we speak!! but, bro i like your stang alot better, whats the chances of me building it??? heres mikes!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Two more


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 3 2008, 09:05 PM~10792229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


price? :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 12:08 PM~10813643
> *price? :biggrin:
> *


 Sorry Bro. not for sale
:nono:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Working on this


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha!!! sweet bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

You have some nice builds there, I like the Mini!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 9 2008, 06:56 PM~10832580
> *ha,ha!!! sweet bro!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 9 2008, 07:33 PM~10833668
> *X2
> *


 Thanks guys the MINI is driving my LOCO need the steering, the rad, the batt,.the fuel system and some more details and whit my disability is hard working in this extra small model but well do are best


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice rods.....good luck with the mini :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Some more


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE RIDES, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10843566
> *NICE RIDES, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> *


x-2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My dark side build


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very cool!! nice work bro!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys some off u know that Aim not able to build a lot off detail do to my disability so i do as much as Aim able I do appreciate all the feed back THANKS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME MORE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

these builds are just bad ass awsome work keepem coming


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 12 2008, 08:58 PM~10859415
> *these builds are just bad ass awsome work keepem coming
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i like that gto..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Doing my best refurbishing some old build and getting the 80s drag cars ready for a show the 21 and 22 off June thanks for the comets Bros. I put some more off my other Drag cars tomorrow.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where u live at again?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10859512
> *i like that gto..
> *


 She is one off my favor cusnt. Thanks


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:17 PM~10859608
> *where u live at again?
> *


 Gator city USA Gainesville FL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh...cuz theres also a show/contest/swap meet in the midwest in kansas me and a few others on here will be attending.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:22 PM~10859664
> *oh...cuz theres also a show/contest/swap meet in the midwest in kansas me and a few others on here will be attending.
> *


 This is show #5 this year and I have pick up 15 trophies so far so it been a good time for first year going to shows


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! you will have a few more to take with you shortly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

amazing work bro. and the 1:1 stangs are sick! diggin the blue one for sure!

You ever run accross a fella name matt johnson from northern kentucky?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> amazing work bro. and the 1:1 stangs are sick! diggin the blue one for sure!
> 
> You ever run accross a fella name matt johnson from northern kentucky?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn sik rides bro, nice work


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 13 2008, 05:04 AM~10861295
> *lookin good bro!! you will have a few more to take with you shortly!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 Waiting like a father for the quadruplets arrival Display box is clean and in place


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

then its to work on the twinns!!! :0 :0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 13 2008, 09:15 AM~10862369
> *then its to work on the twinns!!!  :0  :0
> *


 Amen to the twinns


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Waiting for refurbishing


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bad-ass i am loving these bro!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A few pro/st 
































A 69 Merc. Couger A/SA Dyno Don








And going out this weekend in a friends boat o yes he has more money than God I put some off his 1:1 cars later


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10862820
> *A few pro/st
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10862820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm coming to buy gas from you. :biggrin: 

All these rides are killer man!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 13 2008, 11:55 AM~10863413
> *I'm coming to buy gas from you.  :biggrin:
> 
> All these rides are killer man!!
> *


 Does gas prices are a dream this days, I going out whit some friends this weekend for PAPAS day and one off then just call and said it cost my Friend $10,000 to top the boat off,sure glad i don't have to pay for that diesel, butt thas packet change to him, thanks for your and every ones comments and input they are sure welcome.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Time for the Customs the Lows and the Bags


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

3 more Funny cars


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am likin bro!! nice paint work bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 16 2008, 05:07 AM~10878232
> *i am likin bro!! nice paint work bro!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Impala is a ProShop, the black 37 was a project that i finish and the other are Old paint jobs just lots off clear to cover mistakes lots off sanding MUCHO polishing and lots and lots off clear again.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice work... I really like that '67


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish I did not paint this one, but I have spend the last 2 weeks sanding and waxing fixing and detailing the chassis so feed back are more than welcome now to work in the 1967 Bruse Larson Chevelle thanks.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice stuff man!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 31 2008, 01:06 PM~10778231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Some more F-1 photos

























My 1/20 MClaren MK8d


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn!!! these are some well detailed builds!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man bro, you build everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10890967
> *man bro, you build everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 Thats a real nice collection.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 17 2008, 04:29 PM~10890967
> *man bro, you build everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 I used to, no more, now just Drag/Cars, St.Mach, Lows and some Cust.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Packing for the show


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

This Bag F-150 lightning and the 57 was a birthday Giff from my kits
































57 Chevy
























66 Nova


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey thats Robs Lightning.. A good friend of mine built that.. Hes on here sometimes.. Think his name is mysteryman.. its a nice built.. glad someone has it thats taking care of it..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2008, 02:00 PM~10898919
> *Hey thats Robs Lightning.. A good friend of mine built that.. Hes on here sometimes.. Think his name is mysteryman.. its a nice built.. glad someone has it thats taking care of it..
> 
> 
> ...


 Tell him that i love this truck and is in real good hands thanks


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i have some construction pics of it to.. Ill find them and post them for you. Im making him build me a lightning to..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2008, 02:26 PM~10899152
> *i have some construction pics of it to.. Ill find them and post them for you. Im making him build me a lightning to..
> *


 That be real good Bro. Thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lovin' that Nova!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Bruce Larson 67 Finito for now :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> SOME MORE


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

2 Gliden Pro/Stocks


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish this two Dragsthers today


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lovin the rails bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah those are bad ass.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 24 2008, 09:01 PM~10943631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome work man.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

One more


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Working on this


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, you have some sick builds. Those stangs are bad ass too. Great work man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

f/c


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Doing a little Testing










Is only a FORD


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Comp. was broke just got back today. Here some new photos from the last race in Orlando whit the Pro/Car.

























Small block FORD 347CI 6.67 at 217


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11641010
> *Doing a little Testing
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like fords but tham foxs is bad


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THE PRO CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 8 2008, 02:22 PM~12368646
> *THE PRO CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!
> *


X2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The Turbo,s on that thing


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some more



















































World Fastes Base 302ci small block FORD


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

ADDing 6 inch to fit the 600 BIG BLOCK FORD


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Dec 8 2008, 05:31 PM~12371011
> *Here are some more
> 
> 
> ...





ahhh yessssssssss!! this is an upcoming build for the middle to end of 09 for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 6 2009, 05:07 PM~12623702
> *ahhh yessssssssss!! this is an upcoming build for the middle to end of 09 for me!!  :biggrin:
> *


And I can't wait to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gotta finish the blue stang on the first page first!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

You've got a lot of great looking builds Val. And these detail shots will come in handy.



> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Dec 8 2008, 06:31 PM~12371011
> *Here are some more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 8 2009, 04:25 AM~12641071
> *You've got a lot of great looking builds Val. And these detail shots will come in handy.
> 
> *


 THANKS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NEW HOUSE FOR THE 10.5 CAR 51FT 15 OFF LIVING SPACE. OH AND THE TWIN TURBO 2007 F450,I NEED TO GO DO SOME STREET RACING TO PAY FOR THIS SHIT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats racin in style bro!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 3 2009, 10:28 AM~12892820
> *thats racin in style bro!!
> *


 YEP AND ON 22 ON THE F450


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, thats a nice set up Val. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GETTING OLD NEED MY 48FT OF AC CANOPY.MY BRO. JUST PICK HER UP OUT SIDE CINCINNATI OH. I PUT BETTER PHOTOS WENT I GO TO THE SHOP NEXT WEEK


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 9 2008, 11:19 PM~11051153
> *One more
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on a Tamiya Opel now. Any tips on doing the decals? I've never been good at applying them.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 3 2009, 01:54 PM~12894490
> *I'm working on a Tamiya Opel now.  Any tips on doing the decals?  I've never been good at applying them.
> *


 I USED setting solution I will usually use it to wet the model, AND TAKE YOUR TIME BRO.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Setting Solution?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL DO I NEED THIS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13460991
> *WELL DO I NEED THIS
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good Val !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> WELL DO I NEED THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I THINK SO BRO!! this will do for your mid-life crisis!!! buy it up!!! you cant take your money with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 4 2009, 07:27 AM~12901803
> *Setting Solution?
> *



Its a decal solution made by Micro Scale.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WENT TO TEST TODAY
































































CAR WENT 5.30 A 5.20 AND A 4.80 IN THE 1/8 ON DRAG RADIAL AND THEN BROKE THE TRANY NOT BAD FOR NEW COMBO :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang that Turbo is huge


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those aren't bad times at all. I like the car by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 8 2009, 05:31 PM~13830637
> *Dang that Turbo is huge
> *


 THAT'S NOT THAT BIG IS ONLY A 104 AND IT HAS A 88 REDUCER ON :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2009, 06:41 PM~13831189
> *Those aren't bad times at all. I like the car by the way.  :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS BRO. YEP THE TIMES ARE NOT BAD FOR A 331 SMALL BLOCK AT 3250 AND ONLY 25LB WILL SEE WHAT 35LB DO TO THE TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

DOING SOME DYNO TUNING IN THE NEW BIG BLOCK FORD 10.5 MOTOR 

















JUST MADE 2600HP AT 20LB SO AT 35LB IT WILL BE OVER 3000HP :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

theres some horspower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Man thats a damn nice set up!! :0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS SO FAR WE MADE 2950HP AT 28LB OF BOOST, TURBOS ARE BUILDING A LITTLE TO MUCH BACK PRESSURE SO WE NEED TO DO SOME EXH. WORK, SO 3000+ WON'T BE A PROBLEM AT 35LB OF BOOST. :biggrin: 









IS ONLY A FORD


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS AFTHER A LONG WEEKEND IT FINALLY PAID OFF.









THIS 500CI FORD MADE 3122HP AT 25LB OFF BOOST HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAH










IS ONLY A FORD


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! At 25lbs???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW!! thats some crazy shit :0 :0 :0 Here in Estonia the fastest drag car is 1500hp... but we dont have proper dragstrips either... some old airplane runways only.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 18 2009, 10:09 AM~13918457
> *THANKS GUYS AFTHER A LONG WEEKEND IT FINALLY PAID OFF.
> 
> 
> ...






H :0 LY FAWK......................... I WANT A RIDE IN THAT BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL WE HAVE SOME NEW TOYS 








FORD F-250 6.0 DIESEL 13.99 AT 95MPH










FORD SUPER DUTY 4X4 SHORT BED, 6.4 TWIN TURBOS AND TWO N.O.S KITS BEST TIME SO FAR ON MOTOR 0N DRAG RADIAL TIRES, IS 11.92 AT 115MPH, GOING TO PUT A NEW COMP. TUNE NEXT WEEK AND TURN THE N.O.S ON


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 18 2009, 08:09 AM~13918457
> *THANKS GUYS AFTHER A LONG WEEKEND IT FINALLY PAID OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet!! It's crazy that you can get so much power out of those diesel engines.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 18 2009, 09:09 AM~13918457
> *THANKS GUYS AFTHER A LONG WEEKEND IT FINALLY PAID OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thats crazy bro! how much torque did she put out? a shitload im guessin


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 15 2010, 07:57 PM~18317148
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  thats crazy bro! how much torque did she put out? a shitload im guessin
> *


 I WILL HAVE TO GO LOOK AT THE DYNO PAPER, BUT IT WAS A REAL GOOD TORQUE


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Aug 17 2010, 10:43 AM~18331642
> *I WILL HAVE TO GO LOOK AT THE DYNO PAPER, BUT IT WAS A REAL GOOD TORQUE
> *


yea i guarantee it :cheesy:


----------

